# Pennzoil Euro L Full Synthetic 5w-30



## schmove1 (Feb 12, 2019)

Pennzoil Quaker State discontinued the Pennzoil Euro L Full Synthetic oil. Was typically only available at Walmart. Completely sold out on line. Went to the Pennzoil website, and they don't even offer it anymore.
Seems it's been replaced by the Euro Ultra.
Anyone running this or have any experience with it?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Shows in-stock for me


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

It's on the website right now:


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

What's the difference between euro and dexos?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> What's the difference between euro and dexos?


They're not two things you can compare.

Euro L _is_ Dexos2 approved, so it is low ash, etc., oil for diesels.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

MP81 said:


> They're not two things you can compare.
> 
> Euro L _is_ Dexos2 approved, so it is low ash, etc., oil for diesels.


So if it's not to be compared. Why are you all using it instead of dexos?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> So if it's not to be compared. Why are you all using it instead of dexos?


What?

Dexos isn't a type of oil, it's a spec package. This is dexos2 approved. Diesels *have* to use the Dexos2 - they can't use Dexos1.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

MP81 said:


> What?
> 
> Dexos isn't a type of oil, it's a spec package. This is dexos2 approved. Diesels *have* to use the Dexos2 - they can't use Dexos1.


You guys aren't using dexos2 though.

You're using euro L.

So what's the difference? Why one instead of the other?

NM.

I SEE it's labeled as both.😊

Learn something new.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> What's the difference between euro and dexos?


Dexos means money paid to GM to license the name. Nothing more than that.

The oil can meet the required specs for use in a Diesel engine (low ash so it won't clog the DPF when it burns) but you have to stroke a cheque to GM to put "dexos" on the label.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Looks similar specs just maybe a name change









Pennzoil Platinum® Euro Full Synthetic Motor Oil


Pennzoil Platinum Euro Full Synthetic oil is designed for modern light duty diesel and high-performance engines in 0W-20, 0W-30, 0W-40, 5W-30 and 5W-40 viscosities.




www.pennzoil.com


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> Looks similar specs just maybe a name change
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Euro L looks to appear under their "Viscosity Details" tab further down the page, so I think it is still split between the two.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Here is listing of other alternatives - those that meet gm dexos2 specification : 



dexos®2 | GM



jeff


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

BDCCruze said:


> Looks similar specs just maybe a name change
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

If the euro L is no longer available - then I would opt for mobil 1 esp 5w30 which meets dexos2 oem spec.

jeff


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks. 
Edited my post above to correct it - the other pennzoil oil referenced does meet dexos2...

jeff


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

oregon_rider said:


> If the euro L is no longer available - then I would opt for mobil 1 esp 5w30 which meets dexos2 oem spec.


You can probably put any modern Diesel engine oil into the car and it's fine. As long as it meets one of the certifications where it's safe for emissions systems, it's fine. I don't keep up on what trucks require so someone else with more knowledge can explain the other certifications.

Shell Rotella T-6 comes in 5W-40 and 0W-40 viscosity grades. They also offer a "multi-vehicle" in 5W-30 that appears to be that viscosity grade for gasoline engines but still suitable in Diesel engines.

If Shell discontinues any of their Euro stuff that is dexos2 rates, the Rotella T-6 is fine. You'll pay more, though, because the Rotella sells in 4 quart bottles so you have to get two of them (or single quart bottles) to put 5 or 5.25 quarts into the Cruze engine.


----------

